# Kieselsol & Chitosan



## Ernest T Bass (Jan 30, 2014)

A while back I read of someone adding it in reverse order and they told what to do. I've searched the search mode for an hour and haven't found it yet.
Seems like they said to add another dose in the right order. Anyone remember if that is right or what should I do, if anything? 
Thanks
Semper Fi


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 30, 2014)

I have never seen a post on using it in reverse order..but, that does not mean u cant...The results..I have no idea..
Guess you would have to try it, and report your findings, if you will.
I dont use anything but super kleer...Have had great results with it on very many batches.
Good luck.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 30, 2014)

Is this a question? As in I added them in reverse order, what should I do? 

Or just a random wonder of what happens if you do add them in reverse order?


----------



## rendezvous (Jan 30, 2014)

James That's what Super Kleer Is.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Jan 30, 2014)

Yep!, I did it, not just a random question. I did it about an hour and a half ago and I now have about a half inch of settlement, so it must not matter too much???????
Semper Fi


----------



## moesagoodboy (Jan 30, 2014)

Ernest T Bass said:


> A while back I read of someone adding it in reverse order and they told what to do. I've searched the search mode for an hour and haven't found it yet.
> Seems like they said to add another dose in the right order. Anyone remember if that is right or what should I do, if anything?
> Thanks
> Semper Fi



RJ Spagnols kit instructions state "Add Kieselsol to wine and stir one minute. Then add Chitosan and stir well. *Important: Do not reverse the order of Kieselsol and Chitosan."*

It's a kit, they never explain why.

Joe


----------



## ffreds (Jan 30, 2014)

I dont mean to be out of line or hijack the thread but something came up for me today that is related to this. I bought some Super Kleer earlier and the Kieselsol had almost turned into a solid sugary state. Is it still safe to use? What causes this?


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ernest T Bass said:


> Yep!, I did it, not just a random question. I did it about an hour and a half ago and I now have about a half inch of settlement, so it must not matter too much???????
> Semper Fi



I think, I would just wait and see. If it doesn't clear in a couple of weeks, then I would probably real it and readd them again, in the correct order.


----------



## LeChat (Jan 31, 2014)

These two substances are meant to work together. One is charged positively and will electrostatically attract negatively charged molecules floating in solution while the other is negatively charged and will attract the positively charged molecules in the solution.

If I had to hazard a guess, the order that they suggest is probably meant to maximize the clearing potential considering the charge of the bulk of the sediments found in your wine. I would not sweat it too much. Worst case, you probably end up with wine that takes a bit longer to clear.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 31, 2014)

I know what super kleer is,I was saying, i had never added it in reverse.
I have kieselsol & chitosan in bulk...I still call it super kleer...when i use.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Feb 1, 2014)

What I have been trying to do is: Somewhere on the internet I found a article on how to use Kieselsol and Chitsan. How much to use in 1 liter, 1 gallon 5 gallons and 6 gallons , in lower limits and upper limits. I copies and pasted and it came up in my pictures folder and I am trying to get it in a post here. I think its a pretty good article, but too long for me to type and post here.
Semper Fi


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 1, 2014)

what is the extension...jpg, doc,etc.....


----------



## cpfan (Feb 1, 2014)

Ernest T...

Why not just cut & paste the link, and folks can go there themselves.

Steve


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 1, 2014)

i dont think he bookmarked it.. i think he just saved to his computer, not sure what format, jpg,doc,text.etc


----------



## grapeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Here is what he sent me to help get in here. Grapeman


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 2, 2014)

ffreds said:


> I dont mean to be out of line or hijack the thread but something came up for me today that is related to this. I bought some Super Kleer earlier and the Kieselsol had almost turned into a solid sugary state. Is it still safe to use? What causes this?



It was probably frozen at some point. I would pitch it and buy more. I had the same situation and it did not work.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 2, 2014)

1 hl is 100 liters is 26.42 us gallons 

Finings: LQ Kieselsol and LQ Chitosan, create both strong negative and positive charges in the wine allowing for faster and successful clearing. They are added directly to the wine in sequence followed by thorough stirring. Add Kieselsol to carboy of wine, etc. Stir gently. Instructions on the back of the LQ Kieselsol-Chitosan, Combination package indicate that you wait an hour to add the Chitosan. 

Add Kieselsol to carboy of wine, etc. Stir gently. Wait an hour to add the Chitosan.

LQ Kieselsol usage rate: (30-50 ml/HL or 0.3-0.5 ml/liter)
Lower limit dose of Kieselsol is 0.3 per liter or 30ml/hl 
1.14 ml per us gallon
5.7 ml per 5 us gallons
6.8 ml per 6 us gallons

Upper limit dose for Kieselsol is 50 ml/hL 
1.89 ml per us gallon
9.46 ml per 5 us gallons
11.36 ml per 6 us gallons

Dissolve Chitosan in 1 fl. oz of warm water. Add to carboy of wine etc. Stir gently. 

Lower limit dose for Chitosan is 1.5 ml per litre or 
5.7ml per us gallon or 
28.5ml per 5 us gallons or 
34.2ml per 6 us gallons.

Upper limit dose for Chitosan dosage is 2ml per litre or 
7.6 ml per us gallon or 
38 ml per 5 us gallons or 
45.6 ml per 6 us gallons. OK?

Remember: GO METRIC!!!!! It's easier (big secret!!). (Thanks to, PF!)

Attach airlock and bung. Clears wine, etc. brilliantly in 12-48 hours. May not clear pectin haze or products made with hard water. 

CAUTION: Chitosan is a shellfish derivative. (We have read that this is not an issue, however, if you are allergic to shellfish it may warrant concern. Marcy) 

Chitosan comes from shellfish – it's actually derived from chitin, a natural polymer found in the shells of shellfish and crustaceans.

Allergic reactions come from the proteins of the shellfish organism, not from the shells.

Any residual shellfish proteins that may have been left on these shells are completely removed during the process of transforming chitin into chitosan. Plus virtually all traces of chitosan are removed from the finished wine after the chitosan drops out of the must during the clearing process by means of racking and/or filtering.

So, the origin of chitin, the process of creating chitosan and the limitation of the chitosan means that, even those with shellfish allergies, can use chitosan with confidence.

However, as with any serious allergy issue, talk to your doctor first or request a test for chitosan.

There may be concerns of processing equipment being used on the actual protein of the shellfish, such as cautions on some nut or non-nut products that are processed in plants that process peanuts, etc.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Feb 2, 2014)

JAMES ! THAT'S IT, YOU DID IT. 

Semper Fi


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks, Grapeman, I've been trying for 2 days and you did it in less than a minute. A couple of years ago I was trying to learn how to post a picture and I got a lot of help from other members and finally got my pictures posted. I saved all the advice that was sent to me, but still couldn't get it to post.
Thanks for your time and help.
Semper Fi


----------

